# Hood open and close manually



## rogerowen (Dec 28, 2020)

Hi, We have a 2002 TT Roadster and water leaked onto the CCM and now can't operate hood. Difficult unit to find, but in the meantime would like to know how to manually open and close the hood. I believe I need to open a hydraulic valve to release the pressure - anyone know how to access this? Thanks.


----------



## YELLOW_TT (Feb 25, 2004)

Welcome  try your question in the mk1 section


----------



## rogerowen (Dec 28, 2020)

YELLOW_TT said:


> Welcome  try your question in the mk1 section


Ah, Ok - Thanks.


----------

